# Moving Spitfire LABS and BBCSO Discover to external SSD - help needed



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 5, 2020)

OK - I am confused - I want to move my LABS and BBCSO Discover to an external SSD

However, there are a few folders and I am unsure which to drag over to the external SSD

Here is what I am looking at (any help would be greatly appreciated):


----------



## Antkn33 (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m pretty sure you just drags everything in that folder to the external drive. Then launch the spitfire app and in the instrument there is an option to repair or relocate it. Click on that and navigate to the new folder.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 5, 2020)

Antkn33 said:


> I’m pretty sure you just drags everything in that folder to the external drive. Then launch the spitfire app and in the instrument there is an option to repair or relocate it. Click on that and navigate to the new folder.




Right - what I am confused about is which folders? All of the ones in the screenshot?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 5, 2020)

I would just copy the whole Spitfire Audio folder over. Everything you need to move is in there. You will still need to repair the location with the Spitfire app which is usually the source of any problems. There are FAQs on the Spitfire site.


----------



## Antkn33 (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes. That's what I did.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 5, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> I would just copy the whole Spitfire Audio folder over. Everything you need to move is in there. You will still need to repair the location with the Spitfire app which is usually the source of any problems. There are FAQs on the Spitfire site.





Antkn33 said:


> Yes. That's what I did.




Thank you - it appears as if I will have to repair the location for each individual library

Much obliged

But, what about this "Settings" folder


----------

